# FYI For SeeSnake Micro Owners



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

I just received a reply from Ridgid tech support this morning regarding the new smaller 9.5mm imager head for the SeeSnake Micro. 
They said that the new 9.5mm imager head assembly uses the same connector and is interchangeable with the older 17mm head assembly, so that means if you already own the original model SeeSnake Micro with the 17mm head, you can upgrade it to the new smaller 9.5mm head and can also continue to use any additional 3-foot extensions that you may already have. The smaller replacement head is around $95.00, but that's still less than half as much as it would cost for a complete new SeeSnake unit with the 9.5mm head.

This is good news since the new imager head is only about half of the diameter of the older head. It's also rare that a company considers their base of existing owners when they make improvements to a product line.:thumbsup:


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

KayJay said:


> I just received a reply from Ridgid tech support this morning regarding the new smaller 9.5mm imager head for the SeeSnake Micro.
> They said that the new 9.5mm imager head assembly uses the same connector and is interchangeable with the older 17mm head assembly, so that means if you already own the original model SeeSnake Micro with the 17mm head, you can upgrade it to the new smaller 9.5mm head and can also continue to use any additional 3-foot extensions that you may already have. The smaller replacement head is around $115.00, but that's still only about half as much as it would cost for a complete new SeeSnake unit with the 9.5mm head.
> 
> This is good news since the new imager head is only about half of the diameter of the older head. It's also rare that a company considers their base of existing owners when they make improvements to a product line.:thumbsup:


 
The head is smaller and the shafts are the same????????


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

If I'm going to do anything, I think I'll upgrade to either the Rigid or Milwaukee that can record images and video.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> If I'm going to do anything, I think I'll upgrade to either the Rigid or Milwaukee that can record images and video.


If I'm going to do anything, I think I'll go out and *buy* a SeeSnake.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Peter D said:


> If I'm going to do anything, I think I'll go out and *buy* a SeeSnake.


Hacks don't use SeeSnake's they use hammers. :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Hacks don't use SeeSnake's they use hammers. :laughing:


This sentence is incorrect. It should be: "Hacks don't use SeeSnake's. They use hammers."


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> If I'm going to do anything, I think I'll go out and *buy* a SeeSnake.


If you want to wait, I'll sell you mine when I upgrade.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> If you want to wait, I'll sell you mine when I upgrade.


No thanks. I don't buy tools from tools. :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> No thanks. I don't buy tools from tools. :laughing:


You're not buying tools. You're buying a tool. Slight technical difference there.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> You're not buying tools. You're buying a tool. Slight technical difference there.



Sorry. 

I don't plan on buying a tool from a Tool. 

Is that better now?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Sorry.
> 
> I don't plan on buying a tool from a Tool.
> 
> Is that better now?


 
Besides, it would be _*A*_ tool that was once owned by _*THE*_ tool.

And that would be cool!


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Peter D said:


> This sentence is incorrect. It should be: "Hacks don't use SeeSnake's. They use hammers."


Actually a comma between SeeSnake's and they would have worked fine, Hackman.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Actually a comma between SeeSnake's and they would have worked fine, Hackman.


Either way it was wrong. Too bad Steelersman didn't catch it first.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Either way it was wrong. Too bad Steelersman didn't catch it first.


Oh, you mean my buddy Barth. :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Hacks don't use SeeSnake's they use hammers. :laughing:


Also, no apostrophe in SeeSnake's. It should be SeeSnakes. With the apostrophe, it's possessive. Without it, it's plural.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Next week you guys are going to start diagramming sentences. :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Next week you guys are going to start diagramming sentences. :laughing:


Yeah, so what's it to you?


----------



## Kevin J (Dec 11, 2008)

480sparky said:


> If you want to wait, I'll sell you mine when I upgrade.



Keep me in mind. I'll take you up on it.:thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Milwaukee has theirs on promotional with the little 12V lithium-ion driver free in the kit. Uses the same battery as the Milwaukee see snake thingamajig. I got one a couple weeks ago for $248. Probably cheaper online if you look. I think it was the same part number as the camera alone, but with a "-P" on the end of the part number for "promotional".


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Milwaukee has theirs on promotional with the little 12V lithium-ion driver free in the kit. Uses the same battery as the Milwaukee see snake thingamajig. I got one a couple weeks ago for $248.



Where?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Where?


Got mine at Hagemeyer. Not sure if they're up your way or not.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Got mine at Hagemeyer. Not sure if they're up your way or not.


Nope. I suppose Lowes or HD might carry it though.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Nope. I suppose Lowes or HD might carry it though.


I got mine at HD. Contractors desk, not the general tool population.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Nope. I suppose Lowes or HD might carry it though.


Here it is online:

http://www.ohiopowertool.com/p-1529-milwaukee-m12-m-spector-w-free-micro-driver-2310-21.aspx


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Here it is online:
> 
> http://www.ohiopowertool.com/p-1529-milwaukee-m12-m-spector-w-free-micro-driver-2310-21.aspx


The reason this is a good deal is because the free driver comes with an extra battery. These camera things (no matter the brand) suck some serious battery.


----------



## NevadaBoy (May 4, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Nope. I suppose Lowes or HD might carry it though.


It's actually Lowe's and Home Depot. And "nope" isn't a complete sentence. :no:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

NevadaBoy said:


> It's actually Lowe's and Home Depot. And "nope" isn't a complete sentence. :no:


Ouch. You got me. Nice try though. "Nope" is a compete sentence. Sorry.


----------



## NevadaBoy (May 4, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Ouch. You got me. Nice try though. "Nope" is a compete sentence. Sorry.


I believe a complete sentence contains a subject and a verb. I'm not any sort or english or grammar expert though. 
I do laugh every time I read one of your posts correcting someone's spelling or grammar. 
*Five Parts of a Complete Sentence*


Capital letter
Subject
Predicate(Verb)
Complete thought
Terminal Punctuation
Anyhow, those Seesnakes look like a pretty nice tool to have on the truck. I use a mirror.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

480sparky said:


> If I'm going to do anything, I think I'll upgrade to either the Rigid or Milwaukee that can record images and video.


 
What do you have now Ken? I have the Rigid micro, but it doesn't capture pictures or video.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

76nemo said:


> The head is smaller and the shafts are the same????????


I have a new 9.5mm head on order, which should arrive some time next week, so don't actually have it in front of me to confirm, but supposedly the flexible shaft and bulkhead connector are identical to the old one. 
It's just the actual imager head itself that is smaller.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

480sparky said:


> If I'm going to do anything, I think I'll upgrade to either the Rigid or Milwaukee that can record images and video.


I'm not sure of how much value video would be too the average electrician, but the newest version of the SeeSnake Micro comes with both the 9.5mm head and an RCA video output for remote viewing and recording for around $250.00, not too much more than the old model cost.:thumbsup:

The new larger SeeSnake MicroExplorer actually has full onboard video capture and JPEG image capability, but it still uses a larger 17mm head and is also in the $600.00 + price range.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

> If I'm going to do anything, I think I'll upgrade to either the Rigid or Milwaukee that can record images and video.



Some people show vacation videos to friends, tradesmen show DVDs of the inside of walls. 

_And here you can see where the Carpenter missed the stud with the nails_

Pass the popcorn. :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

KayJay said:


> I'm not sure of how much value video would be too the average electrician..........


Several of my customers I rarely see. They call me with their problem, I go and fix it, then email the bill to them. I've got some I've never even met in person.

Being able to attach a video or photo of what I find to be the problem may help support the price I charge as some people see anything over $100 as exorbitant. They can't understand why the problem was so hard to find. Having a bid or pix would help substantiate the billl.

Imagine a plumber snaking out a main drain. He sends down a camera first, and discovers roots growing in the line. He will send down a chopper, open the line, bill the customer with a note, "You're going to be calling us back next year because....." while showing them the video.

Another plus: Sometimes it's difficult to watch the screen as you move the camera around. Taking a video then reviewing it could speed things up.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Several of my customers I rarely see. They call me with their problem, I go and fix it, then email the bill to them. I've got some I've never even met in person.
> 
> Being able to attach a video or photo of what I find to be the problem may help support the price I charge as some people see anything over $100 as exorbitant. They can't understand why the problem was so hard to find. Having a bid or pix would help substantiate the billl.
> 
> ...


 

You can say that twice and mean it. Okay, now some goofy is going to repeat that. $600 is a little steep. I'll keep what I have now. Okay, smaller head and same size shaft, what's the point? That's worth a buck twenty for ya'???????


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

As I posted and thought of my proofread, I thought, "Please don't turn this into sexual innuendo"! Leave that alone please.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Probably worth a buck twenty to her







...


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Where?


Home Depot

I've seen it in a few other local stores as well.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

76nemo said:


> Okay, smaller head and same size shaft, what's the point? That's worth a buck twenty for ya'???????


I can see the advantage of having a camera head with a 3-foot long flexible shaft small enough to pass through a hole less than 1/2-inch in diameter.
Granted you can’t get an additional extension through because the connector is too big, but this still gives you 3-feet of viewing inside walls and ceilings, which is all I would normally use anyway.
The smaller head should allow it to pass through a wire opening in a one-gang nonmetallic box installed in a finished wall or ceiling or an open wire entry KO of metal device boxes and ceiling boxes with cable clamps in existing construction.
It should also be able pass through an installed 3/8-inch two-screw NM or AC/flex connector and could also snake 3-feet into a piece of 1/2-inch EMT.
For me, this will be a big help, especially for old work.
Where the larger size is not a problem, I can still use the old head along with the additional extensions I have.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

KayJay said:


> I can see the advantage of having a camera head with a 3-foot long flexible shaft small enough to pass through a hole less than 1/2-inch in diameter.
> Granted you can’t get an additional extension through because the connector is too big, but this still gives you 3-feet of viewing inside walls and ceilings, which is all I would normally use anyway.
> The smaller head should allow it to pass through a wire opening in a one-gang nonmetallic box installed in a finished wall or ceiling or an open wire entry KO of metal device boxes and ceiling boxes with cable clamps in existing construction.
> It should also be able pass through an installed 3/8-inch two-screw NM or AC/flex connector and could also snake 3-feet into a piece of 1/2-inch EMT.
> ...


 
You've got alot better aim than me. You find that many hidden boxes? Why in the heck would you snake a camera 3' into a piece of thinwall or any pipe for that matter?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

76nemo said:


> .......... Why in the heck would you snake a camera 3' into a piece of thinwall or any pipe for that matter?


To look for rubble in large pipes under the slab.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

76nemo said:


> The head is smaller and the shafts are the same????????


 
Only time in the recorded history of man where men want a smaller head on their shaft.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

76nemo said:


> You've got alot better aim than me.


Actually, I was thinking more along the lines of pushing the camera from an existing box, out into a wall or ceiling cavity, not so much the other way around. 
Something such as, if I want to investigate the inside of an interior plumbing wet-wall above and around an existing wall switch or receptacle, before cutting in a box to add a new wall sconce in a bathroom… etc, etc, etc… you see what I’m driving at.

I was primarily giving some examples of things that can’t be done with the present setup that I would like to have been able to do in the past and will most likely want to do again at some time in the future.


----------



## Larry Fine (Oct 24, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Actually a comma between SeeSnake's and they would have worked fine, Hackman.


Nah; a semicolon.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

76nemo said:


> That's worth a buck twenty for ya'???????


Actually, it was $103.50 total, including UPS Ground delivery. :thumbsup:


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

So, now that I actually have the new camera head, I can say that the shaft is also definitely smaller in diameter than the old one. Just to give an idea of how small it is, it will pass through the hole of an MC connector with room to spare and will easily pass through a cable entry hole in a device box from the inside of the box. Apparently the new head is also compatible with the more expensive MicroExplorer camera as well.

Also, all of the Ridged camera heads are now made of machined aluminum, instead of plastic, so would be less likely to break if they get caught on something and you have to yank it back out.


----------



## SideWorker (Aug 2, 2009)

When the smaller head first came out I read someone saying how the field of view was worse and that the original size head gave a better image.

Kayjay, what is your opinion on that?


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

SideWorker said:


> When the smaller head first came out I read someone saying how the field of view was worse and that the original size head gave a better image.
> 
> Kayjay, what is your opinion on that?


Yes, I would say that it is different, since it only has one LED and is half the diameter of the old head. 
I look at it like this... If I can't get the camera head into the space where I need it, the brightness and field of view are the least of my concerns.
I consider it another accessory and still carry the old camera head as well as a 3-foot extension coiled up in the bottom of the case under the foam insert. :thumbsup:


----------



## SideWorker (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks for the info! 

Where did you find a 3' extension?


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

SideWorker said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> Where did you find a 3' extension?


I got it from Coastal Tool.
Ridgid also has a new 6' extension available now as well.

link: http://www.coastaltool.com/hand_tools/ridgid/ridgid.htm


----------

